# [SOLVED] USB Ports Not Working



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

i'm currently using a dell inspiron 9400. it has windows xp pro installed on it with service pack 2. none of the usb ports on the laptop are working. i have attached a screen shot of the device manager. dell.com didn't have any drivers for the usb ports, i did email them but i haven't received a response yet.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB Ports Not Working*

in the device manger click on view at the top
then on show hidden devices
uninstall all usb entries
shut down
unplug any usb plugged in
reboot twice
plug in usb


----------



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: USB Ports Not Working*

Thanks that worked! ray:


----------

